# Age Of Mythology Install Issues



## Namar (Jul 28, 2009)

hi guys i just installed age of mythology i deleated my older versions of the game what happend is tho the whole thin installed and then when i tryto open it it comes up with the installation screen and the three options are express install in stall and AOM home page this is after i have all ready in stalled it then when i right click on the icon and click open about 5 seconds after i click on it it comes flashes realy quickly a black screen and the age of myhtology logo.
And i have titans to when i try to install that it just says you must install Age Of Mythology before you can install Age Of Mythology Titans Expansion can anyone help me plz thx.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Namar and welcome to TSF,

Age Of Mythology Titans Expansion requires Age Of Mythology to be installed on your computer. Manually deleting game files has probably removed some files Age Of Mythology requires to play. 

Un-install all Age Of Mythology games including the expansions and re-install them all.


----------

